# Teich - Kindersicher - Stilllegen - Abdecken - Zaun - Ideen & Tipps



## norot (18. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
wie schon in der Überschrift zu lesen, überlege ich gerade wie ich unseren Teich Kindersicher bekomme. Im Grunde genommen kommen die oben genannten 3 möglichkeiten in frage.

Der Teich ist ca. 5 m² groß, 1,3m tief, schätze 25.000L, Bachlauf, Oase ProfiClear 3 Kammer System,Folie zusätzlich gemauert unter dem Deck, Eine kleine Brücke führt zu dem Holzdeck.

1. Stilllegen: (evtl. dauerhaft) wäre der Frau am liebsten. Dann ein etwas tiefer liegendes Steinbeet daraus machen (dazu evtl. Sandkasten) . Wie würde ich da am besten vor gehen? Z.b. dadurch das das Wasser ja unten abgesaugt wird und richtung Filter läuft könnte ich ihn leerfahren, Folie druchstechen, dann womit günstig füllen und was sollte ich dabei noch beachten?!

2. Abdecken: zb. Baustahlmatten, jemand erfahrung damit? Würde es am Holzdeck befestigen und dann gegenüber auf die Randsteine auflegen. Das breiteste Stück was überdeckt werden müsste ist 3,2m (Foto:Buddha bis zum Holzdeck), hängen die 6mm starken Matten dabei durch?

3.Zaun: Da an einem Ende der Bachlauf sitzt (rechts von der Brücke, mit Natursteinen höherliegend ca. 40cm) , stelle ich mir das nicht so einfach vor alles abzusichern.


----------



## trampelkraut (18. März 2018)

Hallo,

Ich finde das ist eine sehr schöne Teichanlage, und es wäre eine Schande den Teich zuzuschütten.

Ein Teich stellt für Kleinkinder immer eine Gefahr dar. Ich habe zwei Enkel mit 6 + 7 Jahren die sind jetzt zwar aus dem gefährlichen Alter raus und können schwimmen, aber auch die Kleinkinder meiner Nichte 1 + 3 Jahre sind oft bei uns.

Ganz wichtig ist es die Kinder immer wieder mit der Gefahr vertraut zu machen und nicht unbeaufsichtigt an den Teich zu lassen. Eine Baustahlmatte oder ein stabiles straff gespanntes Netz bringen Sicherheit.

Auch eine Absperrung aus Zaunelementen (z.B. Lattenzaun) sind eine Möglichkeit. Den Zaun kann man mit Erdspießen oder Pfosten befestigen. Meist besteht die Gefahr ja nur so lange bis die Kinder etwas größer sind und schwimmen können.


----------



## norot (21. März 2018)

Ja es wäre sehr schade, will aber Sicherheit garantieren.
Bei einem Zaun , müsste er dann über das ca 40cm hohe Beet mit Bachlauf geführt werden.
(Siehe Fotos)

Jemand mit Baustahlmatten und durchhängen Erfahrung?

Und was ist falls Stilllegen, wie gehe ich am einfachsten vor?

Wenn jemand noch andere Ideen hat, immer her damit


----------



## Küstensegler (21. März 2018)

Der Teich ist viel zu schön, um in zuzuschütten.
Baustahlmatten oder Netzte würde ich auf keinen Fall nehmen.
Durch die Elastzität wir ein Kind auf keinen Fall wieder aufstehen können, rutscht mit den Händen durch die Löcher...
Ertrinken geht auch in einer flachen Pfütze.
Ich würde an eurer Stelle einen einen Zaun aus Metall um den Teich ziehen. Dieser muss überklettersicher sein und eine Pforte mit Sicherung haben.
Sieht für eine Übergangszeit zwar nicht schön aus, ihr könnt aber weiterhin die schöne Oase nutzen
und wenn das Kind schwimmen kann, erfolgt ein einfacher Rückbau. Mann kann hierzu auch auf einbetonierte Pfosten verzichten, sondern nimmt
z.B. Pfahlhülsen und gießt diese mit Beton aus. Es gibt tausend Möglichkeiten.
Aber zukippen geht m.E. gar nicht.
Wir haben bei unseren Teich für eventuell spätere Enkelkinder Rohrhülsen in unsere Teichumrandung eingebracht. Diese sind momentan
mit Blindstopfen verschlossen. Können aber leich mit den passenden Pfosten und einem Zaun versehen werden.
Genaueres hizu kannst du in unserer Bau-Doku sehen.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## DbSam (21. März 2018)

Hallo return,

ich verstehe Dich und Deine Anfrage nicht so richtig.

Ihr müsst Euch doch zuerst entscheiden, ob Ihr den Teich behalten wollt oder nicht.
Erst dann kann man zielgerichtet fragen ...

Unterschwellig vermeine ich aus Deinen zwei Beiträgen herauszulesen, dass Ihr den Teich lieber stilllegen wollt.
Wenn dies so ist, dann scheint nicht genug Hingabe/Interesse zum Teichhobby zu bestehen. Dann macht das.


Wenn Ihr den Teich behalten wollt, dann sollte hier aus meiner Sicht ein 60-70cm hoher Lattenzaun gute Dienste verrichten.
Dieser könnte am Hochbeet enden. Im Bereich des Hochbeetes könnten kleine Büsche eine Zaunfunktion übernehmen.

Ansonsten hat Trampelkraut die wichtigste Bemerkung schon gemacht:


trampelkraut schrieb:


> Ganz wichtig ist es die Kinder immer wieder mit der Gefahr vertraut zu machen




Gruß Carsten


----------



## Wetterleuchten (21. März 2018)

Ist das Mäuerchen vom Beet zwischen Hütte und Teich betoniert? Wenn nicht, stelle ich mir das recht einfach vor:
Einfach einen "lockeren"  Staketenzaun am Beet lang bis zum Steg, dort ein Türchen für den Zugang zu Beet, Steg und Sitzplatz und dann den Zaun direkt an der Wiesenkante weiterführen bis zur Hecke hinter dem Teich.
Wenn der Zaun nicht mehr gebraucht wird, lassen die Staketenpfähle bestimmt anderweitig verwenden als Pflanzstützen oder notfalls auch als Brennholz oder weiterverkaufen oder so.

Ich liebäugel auch mit sowas in der Art, weil recht einfach und flexibel aussieht und die Naturoptik auch nicht allzu sehr verschandelt.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (21. März 2018)

Wir wollten keinen Zaun um den Teich haben, deshalb haben wir  Rosen an einer Seite des Teiches, dort kommt kein Kind durch.
Und es schaut sehr gut aus
Selbst unsere Katzen gehen da nicht lang.
Und wenn ein Kind in die Rosen fällt hören wir das ganz sicher.


----------



## Tottoabs (22. März 2018)

Küstensegler schrieb:


> Ich würde an eurer Stelle einen einen Zaun aus Metall um den Teich ziehen.


War hier nicht irgendwo ein Beitrag mit so eingesteckten Mettalstäben welcher ähnlich wie Gehstöcke aus sahen und welche man auch in Kurven am Ufer lang stecken könnte...


----------



## norot (24. März 2018)

Du meinst den originalen „Teichzaun“ , ja der ist eigentlich nicht schlecht, liegt allerdings bei 70-90€ der Meter.

Ob Zaun oder Baustahlmatten reichen bei 2 kleinen Kindern muss ich nochmal diskutieren.

Wie würdet ihr denn bei der Idee mit Rückbau bzw. Steinbeet daraus machen am besten Vorgehen?!  Würde die Folie dann drin lassen. Was sollte ich beachten?


----------



## Michael H (24. März 2018)

Hallo

So wie ich das lese steht die Entscheidung doch so wieso schon fest ...

Also Folie raus , und ein paar Kubik Mutterboden rein und Glücklich sein . Kosten etwa 100 Euro und einen Tag Arbeit ....


----------



## DbSam (24. März 2018)

Ach ja, ich ahnte es weiter oben schon ...

Du schreibst:


norot schrieb:


> Wie würdet ihr denn bei der Idee mit Rückbau bzw. Steinbeet daraus machen am besten Vorgehen?! Würde die Folie dann drin lassen. Was sollte ich beachten?





norot schrieb:


> ... , will aber Sicherheit garantieren.


Also insgesamt gesehen ist auch dieses Vorgehen wahnsinnig schwierig, damit zum Schluss eine vollkommene Sicherheit für zwei Kinder auch garantiert erreicht wird.
Ich sehe in dem Garten zusätzlich noch viel mehr Gefahren für die Kinder:

Wenn es ein Steinbeet werden soll, dann würde ich wegen der real bestehenden Verletzungsgefahr bei einem eventuellen Sturz ins Kiesbeet auf gummierte Steine zurückgreifen.
Ebenso muss der Anstrich der Gartenhütte und auch der des Holzbelags auf eventuell darin enthaltene Schadstoffe überprüft werden, damit keine Schadstoffe aufgenommen werden können, falls die Kinder 24h am Tag daran lecken.
Die bisher bestehende Bepflanzung muss auf giftige Pflanzen überprüft werden. Sicherlich ist es aber besser, wenn gleich alle Pflanzen entfernt werden.

Hervorstehende Ecken und Kanten im Umfeld sind mit Gummiprofilen zu schützen, denn wie schnell stürzt ein Kind um ...
     
Idee:
Vielleich kann man hier auch gleich den Garten mit Sand bis auf diese Höhe auffüllen, denn das erspart einem den Kauf des Gummischutzes. 

Ebenso ist diese komische Bauruine im linken Hintergrund sehr gefährlich bei Kletteraktionen. Diese ist also insgesamt gegen Kletterei abzusichern. 
Sicherer ist aber auch hier ein Rückbau. Mit den Steinen könnte man dann gleich das Gartentor zumauern.

Der Holzbelag in der Ruine kann sehr, sehr rutschig sein. Ich würde diesen unbedingt entfernen oder mit Fallschutzmatten abdecken.
Es empfiehlt sich hierbei, dass auch gleich die Wiese damit abgedeckt wird. Somit wird das Risiko des Kontaktes mit der Natur weitgehend minimiert und somit eine viel größere Sicherheit geschaffen. 
Nebenbei erspart man der Frau das lästige Rasenmähen ...

Weiterhin sind sämtliche Ecken und Lücken etc. auf __ Zecken und andere Schadtiere zu überprüfen. 
Man kann solche Stellen weitgehend zubetonieren oder die Natur weitestgehend zurück schneiden.
Ebenso ist die Mauer vom Hochbeet penibel auf hervorstehende Ecken und Kanten zu untersuchen. Diese müssen unbedingt beseitigt werden.
Alternativ könnte man diese Steinmauer auch entfernen, damit auch wirklich kein Kind von der Kante herunter stürzen kann.
Danach sieht der Garten vielleicht etwas eintönig aus.
Zur Abhilfe könnte man dann vor die Hütte eine Videoleinwand stellen und darauf irgendeinen ungefährlichen Naturfilm laufen lassen ...


*Oder:*

Man ist sich bewusst, dass das Leben immer gefährlich ist, sichert das Umfeld gegen offensichtliche Gefahren ab  und beschäftigt sich mit seinen Kindern. 
Man kann ihnen die Schönheit der Natur und Umwelt zeigen/erklären/fühlen/entdecken lassen und macht sie dabei immer und immer wieder auf die möglichen Gefahren aufmerksam. 
Usw. usf.

Und den Teich sichert man mit einem geeigneten und preiswerten Zaun für einen gewissen Zeitraum ab. 
Das muss kein Metallzaun sein, denn auch da könnte ein Kind einen Stuhl davor stellen und dann ...

*Oder:*

Man will selbst höchstpersönlich gar keinen Teich mehr, warum auch immer.
Dann schüttet man das Loch still und heimlich zu und schiebt nicht die Kinder als Grund davor.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Habe eben nochmal den Text überflogen ...
Unerklärlicherweise liest sich der Beitrag sehr, sehr sarkastisch. Weiß nicht warum ...
.
Naja, ich geh mal raus ...
Muss aber vorher noch etwas Sonnenschutzcreme auftragen.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (24. März 2018)

Sehr gut geschrieben, die Idee hatte ich auch schon nur kann ich nicht so gut Schreiben wie du.
Gefahren die man beherrschen kann sollte man den Kindern erklären, so Lernen Sie damit um zu gehen.

In Watte einpacken hat noch nie lange geholfen.

*jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied*


----------



## DbSam (24. März 2018)

Naja, nicht falsch verstehen.
Man sollte sich schon Gedanken um die Sicherheit machen und da gehört der Teich auf jeden Fall dazu.

Und genau bei einem solchen Teich von @norot, da gehört auch unbedingt ein kleiner Zaun 'drumherum'. Einfach und allein deswegen, damit eine Grenze gesetzt ist und ein Kind beim normalen Spielen nicht *unabsichtlich *hineinfallen kann.
Es würde aber einem Kampf gegen Windmühlenflügel gleichen, wenn man die Teichzone 100%ig vor dem Betreten von Kindern sichern wollte. Hier hilft nur Aufklärung und dauernde Hinweise.
Ebenso hilfreich ist natürlich auch, wenn man mit seinem Kind zusammen die Teichanlage pflegt und dabei so ganz 'nebenbei' beim Erzählen auf die Gefahren hinweisen kann. Dadurch wird der Teich nicht komplett zur 'verbotenen Zone' und somit auch nicht überproportional interessant für die kindliche Neugier ...

Ein kleiner Rest Gefährlichkeit bleibt immer und überall übrig und jeder kennt von sich und aus seinem Umfeld Geschichten in denen es gerade noch so glimpflich abgelaufen ist. Aber so ist das Leben, es lassen sich leider nicht alle Gefahren verhindern/unterdrücken/beseitigen.
Man müsste auch Badewannen verbieten oder deinstallieren. Denn mal ehrlich, war wirklich jeder von uns jede Sekunde im Bad während die Kinder in der Wanne plantschen? Ich muss gestehen, ich nicht. Meine Frau auch nicht. Kind lebt noch. Es hätte aber auch etwas passieren können ...

Ohne etwas unterstellen zu wollen:
Vielleicht weiß @norot auch noch gar nicht, wie oft in seinem Leben er jetzt 'Vorsicht, heiß!' sagen und seinen Kindern trotzdem immer wieder heiße Getränke vor die __ Nase setzen wird.


Also @norot, bitte zuerst entscheiden was Ihr machen wollt.
Dann kannst Du gern zielgerichtet nach Zaun, Netz oder Abriss nachfragen. Dann wirst Du sicherlich auch nicht mehr solch komischen Beiträge wie meine lesen müssen. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## DbSam (24. März 2018)

@norot, ich hab doch noch etwas vergessen:

Falls Ihr Euch für einen Rückbau entscheidet, dann werdet Ihr hier sicherlich keinerlei brauchbare Tipps und Hinweise bekommen können, denn für einen solchen Frevel an einer so schönen Teichanlage gibt es in diesem Forum keinerlei Erfahrungen. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## trampelkraut (25. März 2018)

Guten Morgen!



norot schrieb:


> Stilllegen: (evtl. dauerhaft) wäre der Frau am liebsten. Dann ein etwas tiefer liegendes Steinbeet daraus machen (dazu evtl. Sandkasten) . Wie würde ich da am besten vor gehen?Anhang anzeigen 195695



Ein Mann tut das was er muss, und das ist das was eine Frau im sagt!

Aber mal im Ernst, denkt doch auch mal daran das der Teich den Kindern auch viel bringt. Wo haben Kinder heute noch die Möglichkeit sich mit der Natur zu befassen, denk doch mal an die __ Libellen, __ Frösche, __ Molche usw. die die Kinder beobachten können.

In spätestens 5 Jahren haben die Kinder auch kein Interesse mehr an einem Sandkasten, dann hättet ihr vielleicht gerne wieder einen Teich. Ich denke ihr habt den Teich doch auch mal gebaut weil ihr ihn wolltet, und ich finde er ist gut gelungen.

Sollte euch aber die Arbeit damit zuviel geworden sein, oder es hat sich herausgestellt das ihr doch kein so richtigen Spaß an dem Teich habt dann schüttet ihn zu.


Über das Thema sollte jetzt genug diskutiert worden sein, die Entscheidung kann euch keiner abnehmen


----------



## Kleene (13. Apr. 2018)

Wir haben heute mit dem Einzäunen unseres Teichs begonnen.
Wir haben uns eigentlich schon für einen Staketenzaun entschieden, aber nun zufällig günstig einen gebrauchten Teichzaun


Tottoabs schrieb:


> mit so eingesteckten Mettalstäben welcher ähnlich wie Gehstöcke aus sahen und welche man auch in Kurven am Ufer lang stecken könnte...


 bekommen. 
Schaut derzeit so aus:


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Apr. 2018)

Kleene schrieb:


> bekommen.


Genau.... 
Hat das Teil auch einen Namen ?


----------



## Kleene (13. Apr. 2018)

Ähm, ja... kommst du nie drauf. Da haben sich schlaue Leute lange die Köpfe für zerbrochen: Teichzaun 
Teichzaun.de
Wir haben den Teichzaun light in der rohen Fassung.


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Apr. 2018)

Kleene schrieb:


> Teichzaun.de



Teichzaun light-125, tja.... denke bei dem nächsten welcher Fragt werde ich das dann wohl wissen..


----------



## Kleene (13. Apr. 2018)

Kann dir bei Bedarf dann mehr Bilder schicken. Montage war denkbar einfach - gerade mal 1 Std. für 16m Zaun (inkl. Pause wegen Gewitter). 
Morgen werden die Stäbe noch mal ordentlich in der Höhe angepasst. Und das beste ist, dass man halt noch die komplette Sicht auf den Teich hat. Das war uns wichtig!


----------



## Kathrinvdm (13. Apr. 2018)

Witzig – sieht aus wie große Sicherheitsnadeln! Das passt sogar von der Assoziation her…


----------



## norot (23. Apr. 2018)

So ist das Problem „erstmal“ gelöst, Doppelstabmattenzaun, auf beiden Seiten verankert.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (24. Apr. 2018)

Teich war böse, jetzt sitzt er hinter schwedischen Gardinen. Hat er nu davon, der schlimme


----------

